#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Seismic education

## Dmitriy

Hi!



I'm looking for any sorts of ebooks, video, any kinds of media written both in  english / Russian lanuague - anything what can help to junior geophysicist to understand seismic acquisition 2D/3D, basics of seismic processing 2D/3D, interpretation 2D/3D/Logging data.

Many thanks in advance!See More: Seismic education

----------


## ashok

here is a link to download few chapters of Seismic data Processing by y.i.l.m.a.z.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I will upload slowly if u all have interest in it.

----------


## ashok

Another chapter, download from the link below.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dmitriy

> Another chapter, download from the link below.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Great! Thanks a lot! Will download them definitely. I still need any info on seismic acquisition, sesmic interpretation etc.

Thank you very much, ashok!

----------


## geologist_wael

Thank you very much

----------


## geologist_wael

how many chapters do you have for this book of yalmaz ????

----------


## zsh

i have full yilmaz
1986 and 2001 years

Dmitriy, check e-mail

----------


## Dmitriy

> i have full yilmaz
> 1986 and 2001 years
> 
> Dmitriy, check e-mail



Sorry, I forgot to check e-mail
Thanks for the link.
Really useful!

----------


## geologist_wael

Dear Zsh 
Please share all document for  yalmaz please

----------


## zsh

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password: yilmaz

----------


## Denis_2011

Dear Zsh
Please re-upload "book.part1.rar"
Tanks

----------


## AlexIvan

Dear Zsh!
Please upload part1 again!
Rapidshare informs: "_This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
This limit is reached._"

Thanks!

----------


## pgoxemvd

HELLO
IAM INTERESTING THE INFORMATION ABOUT THE 2D AND 3D SEISMIC

PLEASE RELOAD

thanks for the information




pgoxemvdSee More: Seismic education

----------


## prof_a

thank u for this and if u don't mind, please upload the rest parts.

----------


## abdelurgamm

DEAR ZsH or dimitri 

please upload yilmaz documents in 4shared.com
please its importante my PhD studies

THANKS

----------


## jeetu

Dear Zsh
Please share any documents related to seismic migration-PSDM & PSTM, from practical working with the help of various softwares
__________________

----------


## Dady

Dear Zsh,
Do you mind if you can send me the link for Yilmaz 2001.
Thanks and kind regards

----------


## geophysicien1

hi my friend we can find the book of yilmaz in this site 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
name of the book: seismic data processing
and can some one send me links to download ------- soft for the seimic interpretation

----------

